# The positive and negative of conflict.



## Loki Grim (May 8, 2011)

All right so this semester I took a *GROPE COMPUNCTION* class, Figured why not.. Take one of the hardest classes I saw on the catalog and see what I can do. Any ways, For about 75% of the grade I haft to find information from at least two academic journal's regarding the positive and negative of conflict, So far I haven't found any thing, Any of you know of any thing? Hopefully this is legible, Been up for nearly 24 hours.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like a couple things on google scholar: positive and negative of conflict - Google Scholar

Oh, and I have to know: What is grope compunction?


----------



## Loki Grim (May 8, 2011)

> Oh, and I have to know: What is grope compunction?


Laughing to hard to come up with a answer to that sorry, I have dysgraphia. Thanks for the link tho.


----------



## Loki Grim (May 8, 2011)

@bellisaurius

Dam your sorcery, The notification tab sent me back to here to laugh some more! The grope compunction class that I'm with consists of text book INTP, ISTP, ISTJ, ESTP and me a INTJ. I'll upload my project and we will see whose laughing *then*. All right going to bed now, I think that post had some over tones of psychosis.


----------



## Loki Grim (May 8, 2011)

Your spells cannot get to my subconscious Warlock, And sleep is coming soon.

Is that song relevant at all, I'm not sure...


----------

